# Single Cam Tuning (PSE Centerfire Cam)



## codeman2379 (Feb 27, 2008)

To all the gentlemen much wiser than I !!! 

Here is the deal I have a PSE FireFlite 33 70lb 30" draw bow it has a center fire one cam on it. I have had the bow for two years now and it has always shot great. Last weekend I had a new string put on it (Winners Choice) and I can’t get it to shoot worth a crap??? 10'' group at 20 yds!!! Arrows are all over the place. ATA should be 33 5/8 measures 35" brace height is off 1/2''. I have been told that these numbers are approximant but how close should they be? 
I have read several post on tuning but not to sure what to do?
Do I start adding twist to the cable to bring ATA closer to spec? 
How many twists can you add?
Or do you add them to the string? 
Or do you add them to both in equal amounts? 
How do you check cam alignment? I do not see any lines or dot or anything to line up the cam with the string or limbs?
Are there some kind of standard rules in cam alignment?

I honestly can’t say that there is more hand shock or vibration or noise than there use to be. It has always been loud and had a lot of hand shock.
But it has always shot sweet. The rest is a Quad drop away, yes it is working yes I have fletching clearance, and yes the knock point is very close to being perfect. I just feel like something else is the problem at this point. Any help would be very much appreciated


----------



## OHIOBUCK (Oct 25, 2006)

codeman2379 said:


> To all the gentlemen much wiser than I !!!
> 
> Here is the deal I have a PSE FireFlite 33 70lb 30" draw bow it has a center fire one cam on it. I have had the bow for two years now and it has always shot great. Last weekend I had a new string put on it (Winners Choice) and I can’t get it to shoot worth a crap??? 10'' group at 20 yds!!! Arrows are all over the place. ATA should be 33 5/8 measures 35" brace height is off 1/2''. I have been told that these numbers are approximant but how close should they be?
> I have read several post on tuning but not to sure what to do?
> ...


The first thing you need to do is check everything with the limbs cranked down all the way. If it is still off a bunch then I would check to see if they put the right string and cable on. WC strings come pretwisted to the correct length and shouldn't be off that much. I could see a 1/4" but not an inch and a half.

If ATA is still long and you have the correct string and cable then you need to twist both the string and cable. (2 twists on the string(one on each end) for every twist of the cable (only need to twist cable at bottom). 

When you get it close to the right ATA then check the cam timing. There should be some sort of timing marks on the cam-I don't know how pse marks their's. I'm shure someone on here will know.

The ata and bh are approximate, but they sould be within 1/16". I think they put the wrong string and cable on it. Either that or for some reason they untwisted the string for some reason.


----------



## codeman2379 (Feb 27, 2008)

Okay after putting 10 twist in top of string and 10 twist in botom of string and 5 twist in cable and correcting the tremendous amount of idler lean this is what I have. 
ATA 34 5/8 should be 33/5/8 
Brace height 8 3/8 (should be 8 1/2 so I think that is pretty close)
Draw length is right on at 30"
Limbs are cranked all the way in and will only pull 66 pounds and there are no cracks in limbs.

Sugestions on what to do next?? How many more twist can you put in a string?


----------



## codeman2379 (Feb 27, 2008)

maybe the string is too long?


----------



## bassman409 (Jul 19, 2006)

I talked to PSE about setting the cam rotation on one of those bows and they said to just measure the string and cable and twist them to the sticker lengths and install them. I would try that and then measure the specs from there. Otherwise you need at least another 10,10 and 5 like you just did. WC gives you the note about adding or subtracting twists but you wont harm the string (peep might move a little).


----------

